# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Ζευγαρώστρες 2010-2011 (κλουβιά αναπαραγωγής)

## xXx

Ρίξτε μια ματιά στις ζευγαρώστρες παιδιά...είχα φτιάξει τις 2 κάτω και είχα βάλει τα πρώτα 6 ζευγάρια μέσα...σήμερα έστησα και τις 2 πάνω (που είναι άδειες ακόμη) και θα βάλω μερικά ακόμη ζευγάρια μέσα στην εβδομάδα να τα ξεκινήσω...ελπίζω όλα να πάνε δεξιά για όλους μας φέτος...στο πίσω μέρος σκοπεύω να βάλω νάιλον υψηλής διαφάνειας και να το κομπλάρω με tireup έτσι ώστε να μου γεμίσουν τον τοίχο μπροστά από τον οποίο θα βρίσκονται...τώρα για τη φωτογράφιση έτυχε και τα έβγαλα μπροστά στη βιβλιοθήκη επειδή εκεί ήταν στημένες οι 2 πρώτες...

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

πολυ καλες ζευγαρωστρες!
εχω το μικροτερο μεγεθος και με βολευει πολυ ειδικα στο καθαρισμα!
τι συστημα αναπαραγωγης ακολουθεις? 2 θηλυκα 1 αρσενικο?

----------


## xXx

Άγγελε τις ξέρεις ε??είναι πολύ βολικές και αν και κινέζικες φοβερής κατασκευής και πολύ εξυπηρετικές...βγαίνει ταψάκι και σχαράκι από τον πάτο ξεχωριστά σαν δύο κομμάτια άσχετα μεταξύ τους...έχουνε δύο χωρίσματα στη μέση και μπορείς να εφαρμόσεις άνετα σύστημα αναπαραγωγής με 2 θηλυκά και ένα αρσενικό ή μπορείς να βάλεις σε κάθε όροφο 3 ζευγάρια ξεχωριστά όπως κάνω εγώ

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ακριβως!
το μονο κατα που εχω βρει εγω ειναι οτι οι πορτες ειναι λιγο μεγαλε και οταν ανοιγω το πορτακι στο μπαλκονι εχω τα ματια μου 14 ...
εχω εχω με 1 χωρισμα...τι διαστασεις εχουν βασιλη?

----------


## xXx

...ναι αυτό με τις πόρτες είναι ένα μικρό πρόβλημα για βεράντα Άγγελε, είναι επίφοβες μιας και είναι σχετικά μεγάλες...διαστάσεις θα σου τις γράψω αύριο πρωί γιατί τώρα δεν ανοίγω φώτα να μην τα ξυπνήσω τα πουλιά...εξάλλου έχω στο αυτοκίνητο σε ένα χαρτάκι γραμμένες τις ακριβείς διαστάσεις και αύριο το πρωί μόλις πάω δουλειά θα στις γράψω...

----------


## konstantinos_mikedis

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι οι κωδικοί 9673 - 90cm μήκος και 9671 - 45cm , είναι ότι πιο βολικό για διαχείρηση εκτροφής και αναπαραγωγής . Πολύ εύχρηστες στο καθάρισμα και στο διαχωρισμό των νέων μας φίλων... τις επόμενες μέρες θα σου στείλω φώτο και απο το στήσιμο στο κοτετσάκι μου. Καλή επιτυχία στην αναπαραγωγή μας!

----------


## xXx

να είσαι καλά φίλε Κώστα καλωσόρισες κιόλας στην όμορφη παρέα μας

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

βασιλη μη μπεις στο κοπο...τις βρηκα στο ιντερνετ...αυτες πρεπει να ειναι.. 

90x34,5x43,5 cm

----------


## xXx

νομίζω ότι είναι αυτές ναι φίλε...

----------


## abscanary

Πολύ όμορφες ζευγαρώστρες Bill, με γεια. Σου εύχομαι καλή σεζόν φέτος!!

----------


## xXx

να σαι καλά Τίμο ευχαριστώ και εύχομαι τα ανάλογα..

----------


## makis97

πολυ ομορφες ειναι .Σου ευχομαι πολλα πολλα πουλακια. μια ερωτηση μονο. οι ποτηστρες γιατι ειναι τοσο ψηλα????  :Confused0033:  :Confused0033:  :Confused0033:

----------


## konstantinos_mikedis

γεια σου Τίτο απο Αθήνα ! τι κάνεις όλα καλά ?

----------


## xXx

Μάκη τι εννοείς είναι ψηλά οι ποτίστρες??...έχω σε κάθε χώρο 2 πατήθρες αν φαίνεται, μία χαμηλά αριστερά και μία ψηλά δεξιά...ε στην πάνω δεξιά ακουμπάω και την ποτίστρα!

----------


## makis97

ok δεν προσεξα την πανω πατηθρα  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## konstantinos_mikedis

καλησπέρα και πάλι σε όλη την παρέα! Να ζητήσω ένα συγνώμη για το φίλο Τίμο.....που του πυροβόλησα το όνομα ! Θα μιλήσουμε και αύριο!

----------


## panosg983

Καλησπερα και απο μενα. Εχω αυτες τις ζευγαρωστρες στα 45 και 60 εκ.  μηκος ενα χρονο περιπου. Ενα προβλημα που εντοπιζω σε αυτες τις  διαστασεις ειναι πως οταν τραβας το ταψακι καμια φορα ερχεται και σχαρα  λιγο μπροστα με αποτελεσμα να αφηνει ενα κενο πισω, απο το οποιο μπορει  να εχουμε καποια αποδραση. Φυσικα λυνεται πανευκολα με λιγο συρμα η ενα  tyre up στο πισω μερος. Στα 90 εκ. ισως λογω βαρους να μην εχεις αυτο το  προβλημα. Τσεκαρε το. Επισης ειναι λιγο επιφοβο να βγαλεις τη σχαρα και  να αφησεις μονο το ταψακι. Ενα parrotlet handfed που εχω βγαινει καμια  φορα. Τη σχαρα τη βγαζω μονο μεσα στο σπιτι. Γενικα ειναι πολυ καλες.  Καθαριζεις το κλουβι πολυ γρηγορα.

----------


## xXx

...σε αυτές που έχω εγώ των 90 εκατοστών δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα γιατί οι σχάρες είναι ακούνητες με τη βοήθεια ενός ελάσματος - κουμπώματος ,οπότε και να θέλω να βγάλω το ταψάκι δεν έχω κανένα φόβο με τη σχάρα αφού παραμένει ακίνητη σαν κέρβερος!!!

----------


## xXx

μερικές ακόμη διευκρινιστικές φωτογραφίες που αποδίδουν καλύτερα αυτά που έλεγα πιο πάνω για τις σχάρες και τα ταψάκια..

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

Kαι στη δικια μου(που ειναι των 60 εκατοστων) εχει το ιδιο "κολπο" με τον βασιλη...

----------


## konstantinos_mikedis

Καλησπέρα σας ! 
Pano αυτές οι ζευγαρώστρες μπροστά στα χωρίσματα, διαθέτουνε ένα σιδεράκι που το κατεβάζεις και εγκλωβίζεις την σχάρα να φύγει μπροστά... Δες το γιατί νομίζω υπάρχουνε στην αγορά 2-3 παραλλαγές σε αυτές τις ζευγαρώστρες !
Φιλικά 



Περιέργως στην αρχή μου έκοψε τις παρατηρήσεις - φωτογραφίες σου Βασίλη . Τώρα το είδα τι έστειλες στον Πάνο. Σωστά αυτά τα σιδεράκια - ελάσματα και εγώ εννοοούσα - που κρατάνε την σχάρα ή και τα 2 μαζί (σχάρα-ταψί) να μην έρθουνε μπροστά . Μιλάμε για την ίδια εταιρεία άλλωστε που τα κάνει εισαγωγή της Pet C..........t ! Έχω βρει στην αγορά άλλες 2-3 παραλλαγές που ενώ μοιάζουνε δεν είναι το ίδιο σωστά μελετημένες ως προς την ευκολία τους!

Κ.Μ.

----------


## xXx

...αυτό δεν το ήξερα φίλε Κώστα ότι υπάρχουνε και παραλλαγές τους

----------


## konstantinos_mikedis

Δεν έχασες και τίποτα Βασίλη που δεν τις ξέρεις  :Happy:  , μιας και έχεις επιλέξει , ήδη,  τις καλύτερες.....πάντα σχέση τιμής απόδοσης! Καλησπέρα απο την μμππρρρρρ κρύα Αθήνα!

----------


## xXx

Κρύα Αθήνα...!!!??χαχχαχ εγώ τώρα γράφω από τον παγωμένο Χορτιάτη Θεσσαλονίκη...

----------


## griliaspanos

τι τιμη εχει  μια ζευγαρωστρα τετοιου τυπου?

----------


## konstantinos_mikedis

Οι 45cm περίπου 18-20€ εώς και 25€ ανάλογα το κατάστημα. Οι 90cm απο 40-50€ επίσης ανάλογα το κατάστημα!

----------


## xXx

...τις 90άρες που έχω εγώ στην αγορά παίζουνε από 50-60 ευρώ η μία εγώ τις πήρα από γνωστό πολύ φίλο 38 ευρώ τη μία....για να καταλαβαίνουμε τι κέρδη βγάζουνε και τι περιθώρια έχουνε...ΠΛΗΡΗΣ ΕΚΜΕΤΑΛΛΕΥΣΗ...

----------


## geam

παιδιά καλημέρα ...
μήπως θα μπορούσε κάποιος φίλος να μου πει που έχει βρεί τις ζευγαρώστρες τις 90άρες???

----------


## konstantinos_mikedis

> παιδιά καλημέρα ...
> μήπως θα μπορούσε κάποιος φίλος να μου πει που έχει βρεί τις ζευγαρώστρες τις 90άρες???


καλησπέρα φίλε....στην περιοχή που μένεις ....δίπλα σου στην ***************** που συνεργάζεται με αυτή την εταιρεία ....

----------


## xXx

> καλησπέρα φίλε....στην περιοχή που μένεις ....δίπλα σου στην ***************** που συνεργάζεται με αυτή την εταιρεία ....


Κωστή σε παρακαλώ πες του με πμ

----------


## geam

αν θα μπορούσες να μου πεις με pm θα ήμουν υπόχρεος!ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## geam

μήπως φίλε Κώστα θα ήθελες να μου πεις????

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Θα ηθελα να μαθω και εγω το καταστημα στην Αθηνα γιατι απο το internet με τα μεταφορικα ανεβαινουν αρκετα...

----------


## jk21

> μήπως φίλε Κώστα θα ήθελες να μου πεις????


 ΓΙΩΡΓΟ απο οτι ειδα ο φιλος Κωστας δεν εχει μπει στο φορουμ απο τη στιγμη που ρωτησες...υπομονη θα σας πει

----------


## konstantinos_mikedis

> Κωστή σε παρακαλώ πες του με πμ


 oooupss ok!

----------


## konstantinos_mikedis

> μήπως φίλε Κώστα θα ήθελες να μου πεις????


όποτε έχεις χρόνο στείλε μου μύνημα ........

----------


## konstantinos_mikedis

> ΓΙΩΡΓΟ απο οτι ειδα ο φιλος Κωστας δεν εχει μπει στο φορουμ απο τη στιγμη που ρωτησες...υπομονη θα σας πει


thanks man ...έμπλεξα με την δουλειά και δεν βρήκα χρόνο για το  :sad:  forum....

----------


## konstantinos_mikedis

> Θα ηθελα να μαθω και εγω το καταστημα στην Αθηνα γιατι απο το internet με τα μεταφορικα ανεβαινουν αρκετα...


...ομοίως όποτε έχεις χρόνο μου στέλνεις μύνημα....μπλα μπλα

----------


## antoninio

> βασιλη μη μπεις στο κοπο...τις βρηκα στο ιντερνετ...αυτες πρεπει να ειναι.. 
> 
> 90x34,5x43,5 cm



καλησπερα..επειδη αλλαζω το εκτροφειο μου και επειδη εχω φτιαξει κουτια για να προστατευομαι απο τις γατες και τα διαφορα αλλα που πετανε..εχω μια απορια σε οτι αφορα τις διαστασεις απο τις κλουβες..το μηκος και το υψος ειναι σαφεστατα..90εκ και 43.5 εκ..σε οτι αφορα το βαθος ομως..το 34.5 ειναι συνολικη διασταση μαζι με τις ταιστρες στις θεσεις τους και τα πορτακια που σηκωνονται η μονο η καθαρη διασταση του κλουβιου?ειναι ευκολο καποιος φιλος που τις εχει να μετρησει ποσο ειναι συνολο????

ευχαριστω..

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> ακριβως!
> το μονο κατα που εχω βρει εγω ειναι οτι οι πορτες ειναι λιγο μεγαλε και οταν ανοιγω το πορτακι στο μπαλκονι εχω τα ματια μου 14 ...
> εχω εχω με 1 χωρισμα...τι διαστασεις εχουν βασιλη?


Αν είναι μεγάλες, κρέμασε από μέσα πάνω από τις πόρτες πλαστικές λουρίδες 1εκ πλάτος από πλαστικό να είναι βαρετό κάπως. Όπως βάζουνε σε ανοίγματα και τα παραμερίζουν όταν περνούν.. Κάτι τέτοιο.. :Bird1:

----------


## xXx

> καλησπερα..επειδη αλλαζω το εκτροφειο μου και επειδη εχω φτιαξει κουτια για να προστατευομαι απο τις γατες και τα διαφορα αλλα που πετανε..εχω μια απορια σε οτι αφορα τις διαστασεις απο τις κλουβες..το μηκος και το υψος ειναι σαφεστατα..90εκ και 43.5 εκ..σε οτι αφορα το βαθος ομως..το 34.5 ειναι συνολικη διασταση μαζι με τις ταιστρες στις θεσεις τους και τα πορτακια που σηκωνονται η μονο η καθαρη διασταση του κλουβιου?ειναι ευκολο καποιος φιλος που τις εχει να μετρησει ποσο ειναι συνολο????
> 
> ευχαριστω..



συγνώμη που απαντώ καθυστερημένα αλλά έχω πολλά τρεξίματα...34,5 είναι όπως ακριβώς το περιγράφεις το βάθος με κλειστές τις πόρτες...οι πόρτες ανοίγουνε προς τα έξω και δεν σηκώνονται προς τα πάνω οπότε αν θες να τις τοποθετήσεις μέσα σε άλλη κατασκευή  (όπως εδώ στη δικιά μου πέργκολα http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...B9%CF%8E%CE%BD ) πρέπει να το προσέξεις

----------

